# Programacion C++



## richi (Abr 3, 2007)

Hola colegas, me llamo ricardo soy estudiante ecuatoriano y para mi tesis de grado (Colegio). necesito programar un osciloscopio en lenguaje C++ y no tengo la mas remota idea de como hacerlo. El ingreso puede ser por cualquier puerto. Por favor ayundenme. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 5, 2007)

Eso depende de mucchas cosas:
1) ¿Ya sabes programar en C++?
    te recomiendo el Deitel&Deitel de C++
    Hay muchos otros, pero es el mejor en español hasta ahora.
2) ¿Que sistema operativo  vas a usar?
    Como vas a interactuar con hardware, es lo define todo.

Saludos


----------

